#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE IN SHOW - FOTO'S >  >  mijn drive-in show

## --djdave--

Hallo,

Sinds ongeveer 3kwart jaar ben ik bezig met mn drive-in show.
In dit half jaar is er veel veranderd, hier een lijstje met foto's hoe ik het nu heb:

Geluid:
2x Pioneer cdj-800 tabletop cd spelers (Nieuw)
1x American Audio MCD-510 dubbele CD speler (te koop)
1x JB Systems Beat 6 MKII mengpaneel 
(Wordt vervangen door een Pioneer djm-700)
1x Dap pro danceshade 1500 watt actieve luidsprekerset 
1x Shure sm-58 microfoon 
1x Stanton DJ PRO 2000S hoofdtelefoon 
1x Acer laptop

Licht:
1x Par 56 dmx set (Dmx gestuurd) 
1x Martin mania scx 500 (comp. gestuurd) 
1x American Dj flash beam
1x Acer laptop voor het besturen van dmx gestuurd licht
1x Martin magnum 650 rookmachine
1x Showtec lite-4 dmx controller





Opstelling foto's verschijnen na 24 December.

----------


## Back on Track

Par 56 Dmx set is dat 2 4 6 8?
Led of gewoon?
Long of Short?

----------


## renevanh

Die Beat 6 is een verdomd leuk tafeltje.
Als ik heel eerlijk ben heb ik liever een Beat 6 dan een DJM700.
Een DJM800 daarin tegen... (Al mis ik nog de 'middendrempel' in de crossfader).

----------


## --djdave--

> Par 56 Dmx set is dat 2 4 6 8?
> Led of gewoon?
> Long of Short?



4x Par 56 short (black), op Botex dmx balk aangestuurd door een Showtec lite-4





> Die Beat 6 is een verdomd leuk tafeltje.
> Als ik heel eerlijk ben heb ik liever een Beat 6 dan een DJM700.
> Een DJM800 daarin tegen... (Al mis ik nog de 'middendrempel' in de crossfader).



Ik heb het gevoel dat ik wat kwaliteit mis bij dit mengpaneel, faders en knopjes beginnen wat kuren te geven.
Heb het idee dat er niks beter is dan de Djm-700/800 mengpaneel (Dat noem je toch iets van merk .....:P)
(maar waarom vind je een djm-800 wel en een djm-700 niet goed, zoveel verschil zit hier toch niet in?)

----------


## renevanh

DJM700 en DJM800 hebben wel degelijk verschillen. De 700 heeft geen digitale inputs, totaal andere fx gebeuren en een wat goedkopere look & feel.

Nu interesseren die inputs me weinig en doe ik ook heel weinig met die fx, maar het colorknopje op de 800, de betere plaatsing van het L/R balance potje en de gebalanceerde booth output wegen voor mij toch wel redelijk.

Ok, de beat6 heeft geen fx (waar ik toch weinig mee doe, of ik doet het in Virtual DJ) en net als de 700 RCA outputs voor de booth (en is ook niet helemaal vergelijkbaar), maar als ik moet kiezen tussen een Beat6 en een DJM 700 kies ik de Beat6. Tussen een Beat6 en een DJM800... moet ik lang nadenken  :Smile: 
(Vooral de USB inputs zijn dan erg handig.)

Overigens is dit natuurlijk een enorm persoonlijke keuze. Andere DJ's hebben liever een Dateq XTC (bleh) of een Xone:92 (vind ik onoverzichtelijk).

----------


## Whitefarmer

Hoi Dave,

off-topic:
Om je hier tussen de menigte te scharen, wordt het op prijs gesteld dat je je profiel (compleet) invult.

Daaruit blijkt dat jij (pas) 15 bent (gevonden door te zoeken in andere posts van je), en in mijn ogen heb je de boel dan al heeeeel netjes voor elkaar...

BOT:
Kun je met je laptop niet ook de parren aansturen? dat scheelt je weer slepen met een (extra) lichtcontroller?

Heb je ook een DJ meubel?

Ben benieuwd naar je foto's van 24 december (klusje??)

----------


## vasco

> Kun je met je laptop niet ook de parren aansturen? dat scheelt je weer slepen met een (extra) lichtcontroller?



Ik begrijp je punt maar je wilt niet dat je geluid hapert/vastloopt omdat je even iets met andere lichtsoftware doet. Geluid en licht hou je gescheiden als je in deze biz bezig bent. Heb het al te vaak fout zien gaan omdat men het wel even dacht met één computer allemaal te doen.

----------


## Whitefarmer

> Ik begrijp je punt maar je wilt niet dat je geluid hapert/vastloopt omdat je even iets met andere lichtsoftware doet. Geluid en licht hou je gescheiden als je in deze biz bezig bent. Heb het al te vaak fout zien gaan omdat men het wel even dacht met één computer allemaal te doen.



Ik zie in zijn lijstje 2 laptops, 1 voor geluid en 1 voor licht, anders zou ik dit nooit voorgesteld hebben :Wink: .

----------


## --djdave--

> Hoi Dave,
> 
> off-topic:
> Om je hier tussen de menigte te scharen, wordt het op prijs gesteld dat je je profiel (compleet) invult.
> 
> Daaruit blijkt dat jij (pas) 15 bent (gevonden door te zoeken in andere posts van je), en in mijn ogen heb je de boel dan al heeeeel netjes voor elkaar...
> 
> BOT:
> Kun je met je laptop niet ook de parren aansturen? dat scheelt je weer slepen met een (extra) lichtcontroller?
> ...



Ben afgelopen zaterdag inderdaad 16 jaar geworden.
Wat betreft de lichtsturing leekt het mij in eerste instantie handig om het licht via de laptop aan te sturen, niet dus...
Daarom een aparte lichtsturing voor de parren gekocht (nu nog een dmx controller voor de martin scanner)
Overigens heb ik 1 laptop (daarom ben ik ook zo bang dat als ik met het licht bezig ben (of andersom) dat er iets uit valt.
ook wil ik geen muziek meer draaien via de laptop (of alleen verzoeknummers) en me echt bezig gaan houden met die pioneers

24 december heb ik een klusje in cappele a/d ijssel voor iemand die 50 wordt en oudejaarsavond in alblasserdam.

----------


## Whitefarmer

> Ben afgelopen zaterdag inderdaad 16 jaar geworden....
> .....Daarom een aparte lichtsturing voor de parren gekocht (nu nog een dmx controller voor de martin scanner)
> .



HAPPY 16, GEFELICITEERD!!!

...Jammer dat je niet meteen een lichtsturing hebt gekocht voor zowel conventioneel als intelligent licht, kost je toch weer dubbel geld op deze manier.

----------


## mhsounds

> Ben afgelopen zaterdag inderdaad 16 jaar  
> 24 december heb ik een klusje in cappele a/d ijssel voor iemand die 50 wordt en oudejaarsavond in alblasserdam.



Waar? mischien kan ik tijdens de opbouw even langswippen om te kijken.

----------


## --djdave--

> Waar? mischien kan ik tijdens de opbouw even langswippen om te kijken.



In een zaaltje van een tennisvereniging, iets van Valerius rondeel.

----------


## vasco

> Ik zie in zijn lijstje 2 laptops, 1 voor geluid en 1 voor licht, anders zou ik dit nooit voorgesteld hebben.



Sorry, zie het nu ook inderdaad.




> Overigens heb ik 1 laptop (daarom ben ik ook zo bang dat als ik met het licht bezig ben (of andersom) dat er iets uit valt.



Begrijp uit deze reactie dat de TS dezelfde laptop gewoon twee keer heeft genoemd. Als dit klopt dan blijft mijn advies om geen licht- en geluidsoftware te combineren op één computer.

----------


## --djdave--

> Sorry, zie het nu ook inderdaad.
> Begrijp uit deze reactie dat de TS dezelfde laptop gewoon twee keer heeft genoemd. Als dit klopt dan blijft mijn advies om geen licht- en geluidsoftware te combineren op één computer.



Ik moet toch mn scanner aan kunnen sturen. overigens is dit het enige wat ik dan aanstuur via freestyler. ook gebruik ik virtual dj voor eventuele verzoeknummers in combinatie met 1 of twee jb systems usb audio converter (bi-directioneel)

----------


## --djdave--

Gisteren een feestje gedraaid voor ongeveer 50 man. de bedoeling was boven de t-4 nog een martin mania scx-500 maar door de hoogte van het plafond past deze niet.
Wat wellicht wat beter gedaan had kunnen worden maar door tijdgebrek en ruimte niet kon:
- Cd koffer ergens anders plaatsen
- bekabeling van t-4 netjes wegwerken

*Apparatuurlijst:*
*Geluid*
2x Pioneer cdj-800 tabletop cd spelers (Nieuw)
1x JB Systems Beat 6 MKII mengpaneel 
1x Dap pro danceshade 1500 watt actieve luidsprekerset 
1x Shure sm-58 microfoon 
1x Stanton DJ PRO 2000S hoofdtelefoon 
1x Acer laptop voor het afspelen van muziek 
*Licht:*
1x Par 56 dmx set (Dmx gestuurd) 
1x Martin mania scx 500 (comp. gestuurd) 
1x Acer laptop voor het besturen van dmx gestuurd licht
1x Martin magnum 650 rookmachine
1x Showtec lite-4 dmx controller

----------


## djspeakertje

Een paar verbeteringen naast de dingen die je zelf al noemde:

Misschien een keer een 2e scan :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ...

En een 2e T-bar, en dan dat lichtstatief wegdoen en de t-bars+scan(s) aan een trusje hangen (ladder kan, maar voor later is driehoek/vierkant beter :Wink: )

En daarna eens een nieuw geluidssysteem...

Zo kan ik en iedereen op het forum nog wel even verder... Maar je begint goed! het ziet er netjes en afgewerkt uit, met dat afrokdoek! (misschien een keer de versie met LEDjes proberen?)



Succes ermee!, Daan

----------


## @lex

Persoonlijk word ik niet warm van je foto's. Die kunnen net zo goed van de site van de fabrikant komen (nee, ik zie ook wel dat dat niet zo is...).

Als je wilt laten zien wat je met je drive-in disco kunt bieden dan moet je plaatjes van je lichtshow laten zien. Dat is waar je creativiteit blijkt (of tekort schiet...). Ik bedoel, Jan Peter kan een hoop meer knopjes voor zijn Balkenende-norm kopen, maar hopelijk kan jij meer met jouw knopjes!

@lex

----------


## --djdave--

> En daarna eens een nieuw geluidssysteem...



Dit is de eerste keer dat ik dit speakersetje gebruikt  :Wink: 





> Persoonlijk word ik niet warm van je foto's. Die kunnen net zo goed van de site van de fabrikant komen (nee, ik zie ook wel dat dat niet zo is...).



 :Confused:  Wat wil je hier mee zeggen?




> Als je wilt laten zien wat je met je drive-in disco kunt bieden dan moet je plaatjes van je lichtshow laten zien. Dat is waar je creativiteit blijkt (of tekort schiet...). Ik bedoel, Jan Peter kan een hoop meer knopjes voor zijn Balkenende-norm kopen, maar hopelijk kan jij meer met jouw knopjes!



Luister: ik heb 3 verschillende shows; 1 geluid 2 basis lichtshow en geluid en 3 een grotere lichtshow en geluid.
Dit is dus show 2, ik begrijp niet wat je bereikt wanneer je alleen foto's van je licht erop gaat zetten?

----------


## apenzuursound

het is pas interresant als je een filmpje kunt laten zien hoe jou licht show eruit kan zien. want iedere gek met geld kan mooie app. kopen maar je moet het ook kunnen bedienen.

----------


## djspeakertje

> het is pas interresant als je een filmpje kunt laten zien hoe jou licht show eruit kan zien. want iedere gek met geld kan mooie app. kopen maar je moet het ook kunnen bedienen.



 
En doe het dan wel netjes! Persoonlijk heb ik een t*ringhekel aan promotiefilmpjes van drive-inns die met een mobieltje gemaakt zijn, en dan de muziek keihard door dat prutsmicrofoontje... Bah! :Mad: 


Dit is hoe ik vind dat het moet zijn:

- Je zorgt eerst voor een degelijke foto/filmcamera op statief die de boel mooi in beeld heeft!

- Maak de opnames zoveel mogelijk op locatie, niet op je slaapkamer ofzo!!!

- Bereid alles heel goed voor, maar het maakt niet uit als het een paar keer overmoet. Zorg dat je lichtshow goed voorbereid is, gewoon afdraaien en een beetje tussendoor improviseren en inspelen op de DJ die natuurlijk naast je staat! (en wel de normale verlichting uit... :Wink: )

- Zorg dat de muziek niet op standje oorlog uit je speakers komt, dat is niet prettig luisteren, je kan best muziek draaien tijdens het filmen, maar doe een paar tests en kijk welk volume op welke afstand goed werkt!

- Je kan ook een setje draaien en opnemen vanaf je mengtafel in je laptop ofzo, en dat dan onder het filmpje plakken. Dan weten de mensen meteen wat ze qua mixen etc. kunnen verwachten.

- Kies iets van pop of clubmuziek, of muziek die echt bij jouw drive-inn past, 80's bijv. Ga geen extreme dingen draaien voor dat soort filmpjes, dus geen hardcore/hardrock etc... (behalve als dat het enige is dat je aanneemt kwa klussen...)

- Werk alles net zo netjes af als bij een klus, iedereen kan wel "het was een beetje rommelig, maar dat is normaal niet zo" in de beschrijving zetten...

- Monteer het filmpje netjes en zorg dat er duidelijk in de beschrijving staat hoe en wat (website erbij etc.)



Succes!, Daan

----------


## mhsounds

Vind die filmpjes wel grappig, loopt met een camera rond 'dit is onze derby en die gaat zo draaien erg leuk kun je voor 40 kopen bij franks musicshop om de hoek' :Big Grin: 

Ik maak altijd gewoon filmpjes van tijdens zo'n feest en zet ze dan soms wel soms niet online.
En ik heb leuke filmpjes gemaakt met alleen een fotocamera, creatief zijn he  :Smile: 

Hij geeft aan dat hij voor truss aan het sparen is, en dan een degelijk stukje truss.
Da's dus heel mooi en dan gaat hij het in de toekomst niet aan een verwarmingsbuis hangen.

Persoonlijk word ik ook niet zo warm van je foto, je had er wat rook in kunnen gooien en met het licht een leuk standje kunnen maken.
Nu komt er bij iets op van, leuk speakersetje en ah! een T4 met wat parren...

Mag dus iets meer sfeer in.

Groetjes Mark

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Maar of het nou zo interessant is om een filmpje 4 parren en een scannertje op het forum te plaatsen is, is wel de 2e vraag..

Denk dat je hierbij niet zoveel kunt, dus de toegevoegde waarde van een filmpje ontgaat mij een beetje. Bovendien ga je nu wel heel erg off-topic Daan. Ook jou toegevoegde waarde deelt de laatste tijd steeds meer..

Ik ben van mening dat je met het materiaal dat je hebt een aardige show hebt opgezet. Zeker voor een 14(?) jarige kun je trots zijn op wat je hebt en ermee op locatie zet.

----------


## djspeakertje

> Maar of het nou zo interessant is om een filmpje 4 parren en een scannertje op het forum te plaatsen is, is wel de 2e vraag..



 
Volgens mij zei hij dat dit zijn 2e show was (hij heeft ook nog een derde stond erbij). En had ik het meer over een promotiefilmpje voor op zijn website ofzo. 

En je hebt gelijk, ik ben weer veel te enthousiast aan het posten, het wordt hoog tijd dat ik eens ga lezen ipv posten...


Zal de komende tijd m'n mond wat houden, Daan

----------


## rick1993

Ik vind het een aardige set. Alleen de kabels kunnen iets beter afgewerkt worden (stroom naar T4 toe, rechtertop). Misschien een keer een pakje kabelbinders kopen?

Alleen je post dat dit je eerste keer was met deze boxen, had je misschien niet beter eerst alleen iets duurdere topjes kunnen kopen ipv een hele DAP set?

Je staat niet op een verhoging en de appratuur staat gewoon op een tafel. Geen last gehad van mensen die hun drinken naast je appratuur neerzetten (of nog erger: omgooien)?

----------


## Stoney3K

> Ik vind het een aardige set. Alleen de kabels kunnen iets beter afgewerkt worden (stroom naar T4 toe, rechtertop). Misschien een keer een pakje kabelbinders kopen?
> 
> Alleen je post dat dit je eerste keer was met deze boxen, had je misschien niet beter eerst alleen iets duurdere topjes kunnen kopen ipv een hele DAP set?



Als je kabelbinders koopt, zoek dan naar klittenbandjes (bv. Admiral Cable Wraps), geen tie-wraps. Na 3 keer tie-wrapjes losknippen als je de boel afbreekt, en vervolgens kabels in elkaar moeten knopen heb je het wel gehad.

Ik ben trouwens even benieuwd hoe die DAP Danceshade klinkt. Niet alles waar DAP op staat is bagger, dus eerst horen, dan geloven (denkt aan K-112 topjes!). Deze is zo te zien dubbel 12" of 10" op top en 18" op sub, dus ik ben even benieuwd hoe die 'in het echt' zal presteren.

Dat 19" rackje met de Beat-6 en American Audio CD-speler is trouwens een prima reserve-setje, of een setje waar je kleinere producties (presentaties oid) mee uit kan versterken, als die Beat-6 genoeg microfoon-inputs heeft. Anders kun je straks nog kijken om er een kleine 19" mixer in te zetten (Xenyxje of Soundcraft Spirit bijvoorbeeld), de lichtcontroller eruit, en je hebt een prima basis-live-rackje voor presentaties.

Waar je trouwens ook snel profijt van zal hebben is een kistje voor je DJ-set, in plaats van elke keer een berg apparatuur aan te hoeven sluiten is het gewoon kist op tafel donderen, stroom erin, audio eruit, CD erin en vlammen.

----------


## rick1993

Ik heb zelf deze in verschillende maten (18-40 cm). Deze hebben dan wel geen ijzeren ringetje maar daar betaal je dan ook veel meer voor.

alle kabelbinders

----------


## Stoney3K

> Ik heb zelf deze in verschillende maten (18-40 cm). Deze hebben dan wel geen ijzeren ringetje maar daar betaal je dan ook veel meer voor.
> 
> alle kabelbinders



Ah, de jan-willempjes!  :Smile: 

Ik ben zelf meer fan van de klittenbandjes, je investeert misschien in het begin iets meer, maar je kan ook de bandjes op de kabel laten zitten, zodat je niet na opbouwen of afbreken met een bak rommel blijft zitten.

Goeie kwaliteit kabels (Cordial, Neutrik, Tasker) betalen zich trouwens ook snel terug, elk jaar een tiental nieuwe XLR's kopen word je ook snel zat. En het goed behandelen van je kabels maakt een hoop uit.

----------


## djspeakertje

> Ah, de jan-willempjes! 
> 
> Ik ben zelf meer fan van de klittenbandjes, je investeert misschien in het begin iets meer, maar je kan ook de bandjes op de kabel laten zitten, zodat je niet na opbouwen of afbreken met een bak rommel blijft zitten.
> 
> Goeie kwaliteit kabels (Cordial, Neutrik, Tasker) betalen zich trouwens ook snel terug, elk jaar een tiental nieuwe XLR's kopen word je ook snel zat. En het goed behandelen van je kabels maakt een hoop uit.



 
Bij mijn cordial mic kabels krijg ik de klittenbandjes er gewoon bij :Big Grin: 

De DAP set is een 15" hybride sub+2*10" top met piëzo tweeter als ik me niet vergis, ik heb er zelf ook een tijdje naar zitten kijken :Wink: 
De amps zitten voor zowel top als sub in de subs (dus 1 topamp en 1 subamp per subje)


Daan

----------


## --djdave--

Een prima geluidsset voor mij, wat een geluidssdruk komt er uit deze set  :Wink: 
alleen de subwoofers zijn loodzwaar (45kg) en zijn erg moeilijk te verplaatsen. in de subwoofers zitten de versterkers
Hier de specificaties:

*Subwoofer:*
15" active horn loaded PA subwoofer
Built-in Limiter circuits
Built-in Loudness circuits
Woofer: 15" Alu Basket,
4 Ohm
76 mm Voice Coil
Amplifier Output Power Low: 450 Watt RMS in
4 Ohm
Amplifier Output Power High: 300 Watt RMS in
8 Ohm
Freq. Response (-3 dB, -6 dB): 38 – 125 Hz
Freq. Range (-10 dB): 32 – 160 Hz
Crossover Frequency: 125 Hz, 24 dB/oct
Sensitivity (Half Space): 103 dB / W / m
Max. SPL at 1 m (Theoretical): 129.5 dB
Nominal Dispersion (HxV): 360° x 180°
Dimensions (LxWxH): 630 x 810 x 770 mm
Net Weight: 45 kg

*Satellite:*
Double 8/1 passive vented PA satellite speaker system
Mid Speaker: 2x 8" Dual Cone,
4 Ohm each
High Driver: 1x 1" Dynamic
34 mm Voice Coil
Nominal Impedance: 8 Ohm
Freq. Response (-6 dB, -3 dB): 125 – 20,000 Hz
Freq. Range (-10 dB): 100 – 22,000 Hz
Crossover Frequency: 3300 Hz, 18 dB/oct
Sensitivity (Full Space): 93 dB / W / m
Max. SPL at 1 m (Theoretical): 117.8 dB
Nominal Dispersion (HxV): 90° x 40°
Dimensions (LxWxH): 255 x 730 x 360 mm
Net Weight: 17 kg

----------


## MusicXtra

> Een prima geluidsset voor mij, wat een geluidssdruk komt er uit deze set 
> alleen de subwoofers zijn loodzwaar (45kg) en zijn erg moeilijk te verplaatsen. in de subwoofers zitten de versterkers
> Hier de specificaties:



45 kg voor een hoorngeladen sub waar ook nog eens versterkers ingebouwd zitten is extreem licht.......
Meeste hoorngeladen subs wegen zonder versterkers al 80+ kg. :EEK!:

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Zeer mooie Pioneers ! , Ikzelf draai met een Beat 4 , 6 kanalen heb ik niet echt nodig  :Big Grin: .(2 platenspelers, 2 Cd spelers, en laptop :Smile: ) Voor de rest ziet het er zeer mooi uit !

----------


## 4AC

> ...
> 
> *Satellite:*
> Double 8/1 passive vented PA satellite speaker system
> Mid Speaker: 2x 8" Dual Cone,
> 4 Ohm each
> High Driver: 1x 1" Dynamic
> 34 mm Voice Coil
> Nominal Impedance: 8 Ohm
> ...



Specificaties die hoogstwaarschijnlijk realiteit zijn. Helaas is dit wel een érg laag rendement.
Hoe verhouden de toppen zich tot de subs? Zeker omdat er ook gekozen is voor een piëzo...





> 45 kg voor een hoorngeladen sub waar ook nog eens versterkers ingebouwd zitten is extreem licht.......
> Meeste hoorngeladen subs wegen zonder versterkers al 80+ kg.



Het is dan ook echt geen hoorngeladen sub. Het is een BR-kast waarvan de woofer iets onder een hoek is geplaatst, waardoor het inderdaad een Hybride is. Ze vonden het schijnbaar stoerder om het 'horn-loaded' te noemen dan 'bass-reflex'.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## T_Sound

Naar mijn weten zijn de subjes van de DanceShade series van DAP Bassreflex. DAP heeft in de X-series een Hornloaded sub zitten (15 inch), die noemen ze inderdaad hybride-horn, maar het is gewoon een folded-horn met een bepaalde aanpassing/afwijking van een echte folded-horn (vraag mij niet wat), maar ze vinden het stoerder klinken dan een folded-horn (DAP is trouwens niet de enige die zijn subs "hybride-horns" noemt, dacht ik). Al met al is dit setje redelijk op elkaar afgestemd wat betreft Sub-Top. Juist door de dubbel 8 inch midspeakers, sluit de top redelijk aan op de subs.

Wat betreft de piezo hoorntjes, het is echt een setje om dikke gecompresde muziek door te laten blazen, dus dan kan een piezo prima. Je moet dit setje dan ook niet willen gebruiken als zang/band setje.

Prima productie van DAP.

MVG T_Sound

----------


## --djdave--

Heb nu een probleem met 1 kant van mn speakerset.

Ik merkte bij mn laatste gig op dat 1 kant van mn speakerset het geluid wegviel / ging kraken. wanneer ik aan de knopjes sub of/en main volume zit gebeurt dit. zou dit aan de potmeter liggen?

Morgen laat ik deze set controleren bij een licht/geluids bedrijf...

----------


## MusicXtra

> Heb nu een probleem met 1 kant van mn speakerset.
> 
> Ik merkte bij mn laatste gig op dat 1 kant van mn speakerset het geluid wegviel / ging kraken. wanneer ik aan de knopjes sub of/en main volume zit gebeurt dit. zou dit aan de potmeter liggen?
> 
> Morgen laat ik deze set controleren bij een licht/geluids bedrijf...



Die kans is inderdaad groot...
Maar dat kun je zelf ook makkelijk controleren.

----------


## --djdave--

Ik zou niet weten hoe, wel weet ik dat het niet aan de bekabeling ligt.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik zou niet weten hoe, wel weet ik dat het niet aan de bekabeling ligt.



Door te kijken wanneer de storing optreedt.
Gebeurd het alleen wanneer je aan de potmeter zit dan is de kans heel groot dat daar de oorzaak ook in zit. Je kunt nog proberen om de potmeter een aantal keer heen en weer te draaien, vaak wordt het dan (tijdelijk) minder.

----------


## --djdave--

Probleem opgelost door F&B Licht en geluid.
Kapotte potmeter  :Wink:

----------


## --djdave--

Er is weer een hoop veranderd. momenteel zit ik zonder geluidsset.
Die ik momenteel huur. mn eerste aankoop wordt een djm-800

Geluid:
2x Pioneer cdj-800 tabletop cd spelers
1x JB Systems Beat 6 MKII mengpaneel 
(Wordt vervangen door een Pioneer djm-800)
1x Shure sm-58 microfoon 
1x Stanton DJ PRO 2000S hoofdtelefoon 
1x Acer laptop voor het deels afspelen van muziek

Licht:
2x Par 56 dmx set (Dmx gestuurd)
1x American Dj flash beam
1x Martin magnum 650 rookmachine
1x Showtec lite-4 dmx controller

----------


## Rolandino

*Het is dan ook echt geen hoorngeladen sub. Het is een BR-kast waarvan de woofer iets onder een hoek is geplaatst, waardoor het inderdaad een Hybride is. Ze vonden het schijnbaar stoerder om het 'horn-loaded' te noemen dan 'bass-reflex'.*

Heb je de kast al van binnen gezien ?

Kan me herrinneren dat ik in het verleden een heel veel lijkende kaast heb gebouwd van een ontwerp van Staiper.

Dit was een rearloaded hoorn ( binnenwerk net zoals bij een glijbaan )  en de baffle ( waar speaker inzit ) schuin naar achteren wat een hybride look geeft.

Ik ken de DAP kast niet alleen van buiten maar qua maatgeving en look lijkt hij enorm veel op deze kast die ik gebouwd heb.

----------


## 4AC

> *Het is dan ook echt geen hoorngeladen sub. Het is een BR-kast waarvan de woofer iets onder een hoek is geplaatst, waardoor het inderdaad een Hybride is. Ze vonden het schijnbaar stoerder om het 'horn-loaded' te noemen dan 'bass-reflex'.*
> 
> Heb je de kast al van binnen gezien ?
> 
> Kan me herrinneren dat ik in het verleden een heel veel lijkende kaast heb gebouwd van een ontwerp van Staiper.
> 
> Dit was een rearloaded hoorn ( binnenwerk net zoals bij een glijbaan )  en de baffle ( waar speaker inzit ) schuin naar achteren wat een hybride look geeft.
> 
> Ik ken de DAP kast niet alleen van buiten maar qua maatgeving en look lijkt hij enorm veel op deze kast die ik gebouwd heb.



Sinds maart 2007 op dit forum en de 'Quote-functie' heb je nog niet gevonden? Goedemorgen zeg...

De kast heb ik van binnen gezien. Weliswaar alleen op foto's, maar dan alsnog. Misschien heb ik ietwat voorbarig de conclusie getrokken dat het een hybride is... Excuse moi, mocht het niet het geval zijn.

 :Embarrassment: 

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## --djdave--

Momenteel is er al weer wat veranderd (niet dat jullie denken dat ik om de haveklap een nieuwe apparatuurlijst toevoeg) maar voorlopig vind het het wel welletjes zo.
Momenteel zit ik zonder geluidsset die huur ik zolang bij een geluidsbedrijf binnen 2/3 jaar hoop ik er een aan te gaan schaffen.
Ook heb ik alles netjes in flightcases gehesen

Apparatuurlijst:

Geluid:
2x Pioneer cdj-800 mk2
1x pioneer djm-800 
1x Shure sm-58 microfoon 
1x Stanton DJ PRO 2000S hoofdtelefoon 
1x Acer laptop voor het deels afspelen van muziek

Licht:
2x Par 56 dmx set (Dmx gestuurd)
1x American Dj flash beam
1x Martin magnum 650 rookmachine
1x Showtec lite-4 dmx controller 

Hier een foto van mn "dj booth"

----------


## daveyb

Waar komen die pioneers vandaan? Tiptoetsen gaan vluchtig kapot!

----------


## --djdave--

Cd spelers heb ik 2e hands aangeschaft, maar was voor de rest niks mis mee.
Het mengpaneel heb ik nieuw aangekocht.

----------


## glennwestlander

is dat alleen bij cdj 800's dat ze gauw kapot gaan? 
hoorde namelijk dat dat ook op de 1000's is maar merk er vrij weinig van. 
sta nu al 2 jaar op mn knoppen te slaan en ze doen het perfect!

----------


## daveyb

> is dat alleen bij cdj 800's dat ze gauw kapot gaan? 
> hoorde namelijk dat dat ook op de 1000's is maar merk er vrij weinig van. 
> sta nu al 2 jaar op mn knoppen te slaan en ze doen het perfect!



Ja zowieso moet je er niet op slaan want daar gaan ze echt van kapot, maar het ligt er ook wel aan hoeveel je ze gebruikt.. Gebruik je ze daadwerkelijk elk weekend? Want ik ken er geen eentje waar ik werk die geen problemen heeft.

----------


## --djdave--

Ik sta er elke dag wel mee te spelen maar heb nog geen probleem gehad.
Alleen het veertje wat je hoort, maar dat komt omdat die er soms niet helemaal goed onder zit.
Denk dat dat probleem meer voorkomt in de verhuur.

----------


## daveyb

Ja klopt...
Gr Davey

----------


## --djdave--

Vond het maar weer is tijd om wat te posten, 

*Wat ik laatst nog heb gekocht:*
1x Draadloze shure sm-58 mic
1x Triple derby (meer voor de gein)

*Wat mn eerste aankoopjes worden:*
2x Dap x18b Subjes
2x Dap x12t Topjes
2x Showtec phantom 250

Zie hier het laatste filmpje waar ik heb gedraaid, meeste van de apparatuur was daar ingehuurd:

YouTube - D&L Licht & Geluid @ Rotterdam Ekiden
(Vanaf 1:00 min. drive-in show)

p.s: ik wil inderdaad nog even toevoegen dat mn cue knop kapot/lam is geworden de afgelopen week :S

----------


## Stevengos

Heb je ook wel is gekeken naar 4-acoustics? Die schijnen ongeveer even goed te zijn als DAPjes, maar dan net wat goedkoper.

----------


## --djdave--

Daar heb ik nog niet naar gekeken en ga ik ook niet doen.
Het is namelijk zo dat waar ik mn apparatuur huur zij ook de dap x12t topjes hebben en x18b subs, is altijd makkelijk als je een groter setje nodig hebt.

----------


## 4AC

> 2x Dap x18b Subjes
> 2x Dap x12t Topjes



Stuur je die ook nog ergens mee aan of gebruik je de selfpowered kasten?





> Heb je ook wel is gekeken naar 4-acoustics? Die schijnen ongeveer even goed te zijn als DAPjes, maar dan net wat goedkoper.



De wijze waarop je het nu zegt is natuurlijk niet echt snugger.
Om een beetje overtuigend over te komen zul je toch echt moeten komen met vergelijkingen en argumenten.

Om maar even iets te noemen; enkele tijd geleden in een tent de FCS118B naast de X18B gezet. Aangestuurd door een QSC versterker.
Het verschil was niet groot te noemen, maar de FCS had een wat breder frequentiebereik en had meer luchtverplaatsing. Van de spetterlak werd ik toendertijds wat minder enthousiast, maar het schijnt dat er inmiddels al meerdere updates zijn geweest waarin o.a. dit is aangepast.
Overigens heeft het merk sinds 2010 een compleet nieuw model uitgebracht... ziet er zeer interessant uit. Zal ook wel wat duurder gaan worden. De prijzen zijn zo onderhand per jaar wel met een tientje omhoog gegaan van 4-acoustic  :Stick Out Tongue:  En aangezien de vraag (ook in Nederland) stijgt zal dat nog wel even aanhouden verwacht ik.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## --djdave--

Ik stuur de kasten aan met:

*[FONT=Arial]TAS2400versterker[/FONT]*
[FONT=Arial]*TAS4000versterker*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]
Deze wil ik ook zelf aan gaan schaffen.[/FONT]

----------


## --djdave--

Om nog even terug te komen op het verhaal van dat de tiptoetsen snel kapot gaan: momenteel is 1 van mn cdj's in reperatie voor de cue knop  :Embarrassment: 

Nieuw bij mij: 1x sennheiser ew 135G2

----------


## --djdave--

Het werd volgens mij weer is tijd voor een update, 
momenteel heb ik het volgende aan apparatuur staan:

*Geluid:
*2x DB Technologies Opera 605D (Waarvan ik er nu 1 heb)
2x Pioneer cdj-800 mk2
1x Pioneer djm-800
1x Shure sm-58
1x acer laptop

*Licht:
*2x Showtec sliding showbar (par 56 short)
1x Showtec lite-4
1x Martin magnum 650 rookmachine
1x American dj flash beam
1x Triple derby
1x dj switch 6 

Het eerstvolgende klusje is 7 maart, hier zal ik zeker foto's van uploaden.
Heb ook het een en ander ingehuurd voor die dag waaronder een trussbrugje.

----------


## djspeakertje

Ik weet niet of je nog steeds bezig bent met die dapjes, maar dat zou ik dan lekker laten vallen en bezig gaan voor een setje Db Sub15D of Sub18D.


Daan

----------


## --djdave--

> Ik weet niet of je nog steeds bezig bent met die dapjes, maar dat zou ik dan lekker laten vallen en bezig gaan voor een setje Db Sub15D of Sub18D.
> 
> 
> Daan



Ik ben al rond aan het kijken.

----------


## --djdave--

Wat voor subjes zouden jullie mij aanraden onder de Opara 605D's?

----------


## SPS

> Nieuw bij mij: 1x sennheiser ew 135G2



Hopelijk niet in de D band :EEK!: 
Maar ik vrees van wel met een G2 :Cool: 

Paul

----------


## Copains Deluxe

> Wat voor subjes zouden jullie mij aanraden onder de Opara 605D's?



 Mij is altijd gezgd de Sub 18 D als je voor dB technologies wilt blijven gaan , Maar ik zou zeker eens met een stel 15 D's eronder gaan luisteren !  :Smile:

----------


## --djdave--

> Hopelijk niet in de D band
> Maar ik vrees van wel met een G2
> 
> Paul



Deze is inmiddels weer weg.
Bleek een namaakversie te zijn (en inderdaad ook verkeerde band/frequentie) momenteel heb ik alleen een shure sm58

----------


## --djdave--

Met mn handen nog zwart van de truss schrijf ik dit verhaaltje.

Zojuist terug van een geslaagd drive-in showtje.
Speakerset was onverwachts een ander, Alle dap was namelijk verhuurt voor de carnavalsoptochten.
Ik had nu een setje van EAW staan.

Ik had eerst alles aangesloten op de wandcontactjes in de muur, totdat ik de parren erop deed vloog alles eruit, toen maar vanuit de keuken snel een krachtgroepje neergelegd.
De monitor dreunde lekker door op het podium en heeft ook aardig gebeukt, ik had hem echt nodig want de akoestiek was bij bepaalde volumes niet echt lekker (alles weerkaatste)
Het geluidssetje was ook super, stond aardig hard maar voor het setje zelf was het niks (de master kwam amper in het groen)

http://www.mijnalbum.nl/Album=G4MCQZOS

----------


## --djdave--

En een kort filmpje van afgelopen maandag
YouTube - Bruiloft drive-in show 7 maart

----------


## Tom06

Ziet er goed uit dave! Ziet er strak uit zonder te veel poespas

----------


## djsandman

Leuke show. Mis alleen nog wel wat lichten. Het is wat donker of lijkt dat maar zo?

----------


## --djdave--

Dit lijkt inderdaad maar zo, deels omdat de camera het niet scherp en mooi krijgt. en deels omdat de parren een programma aan het lopen waren.

Wat er qua licht in de truss hing was:
- leddoek
- 2x fourbar par 56 (300 watt parren)
- 1x triple derby
- 2x scorpion scanners

----------


## stainz

Ziet er allemaal erg netjes uit, denk dat je echt in een stadium zit om je spullen wat verder uit te bereiden (professionaliseren indien gewenst) en de spullen echt perfect af te werken.

Wat betreft dat laatste is het misschien een idee om eens te kijken naar de bevestiging van je spandoek, dit doe je nu met stukjes tape volgens mij?
Als er ogen in je spandoek zitten kan dit misschien met stukken elastiek met haakjes eraan zodat je spandoek (horizontaal) netjes strak staat om het doek ook verticaal netjes strak te trekken misschien aan de onderkant iets "zwaars" bevestigen.

----------


## --djdave--

De spandoek wou ik eerst bevestigen met een aantal tai-wraps.
Maar deze bleken te kort te zijn.
Dit was ook de eerste keer dat ik de spandoek had gebruikt, inderdaad maar is kijken naar die elastieken.

----------


## --djdave--

Na een jaartje niks van me te hebben laten gehoord, dacht ik dat het weer eens tijd werd voor een berichtje.
In dit jaar heb ik niet stil gezeten en heel wat klusjes gehad.

Inmiddels ziet mijn apparatuurlijstje er ook zo uit:

*Geluid:
*2x DB Technologies opera 605D
1x Pioneer djm-800
2x Pioneer cdj-850
1x Shure sm-58
1x Acer laptop voor verzoekjes

*Licht:
*2x Showtec sliding showbar met 300 watt wfl parren
2x American Dj ST-132 wind up statieven + Truss adapters
4x par 64's 500 watt black
1x Triple derby 2x 300 watt
1x Showtec multi dim/switch
1x Showtec showmaster 24
1x Geni FL-1800D DMX Golden Strobe
6x Showtec led par 56

Hier één van mn laatste drive-in showtjes...
De volgende keer willen ze weer hetzelfde maar dan doe ik het met een truss meubel maar dat was bij dit feest niet nodig.
Ook moet ik de volgende keer meer aandacht besteden aan het weg werken van de kabels en dan is het volgens mij top  :Smile:

----------


## Starshow

ziet er fantastisch uit, wat zijn de volgende uitbreidingen? subjes ?

----------


## --djdave--

Dat worden inderdaad subjes 2x de sub 18d ook van db.
Maar het is omdat ik ze zelf nog niet kan vervoeren nogniet van gekomen.
Tot de tijd dat ik zelf een busje heb huur ik een dap set wat bestaat uit 2x x18b en 1x x12t per kant.
En feesten in de kleinere zalen gebruik ik alleen de opera's. Subjes kan dus nog wel even duren mn volgende aankoop word eerst een krachtstroomverdeler.

----------


## dj-inkognito

> mn volgende aankoop word eerst een krachtstroomverdeler.



denk je die echt nodig te hebben? 0_o

----------


## --djdave--

Ja zo vaak, scheelt weer een krachstroomverdeler huren en het komt altijd wel is van pas.
Als ik met een wat groter drive-in showtje staat met wat meer geluid, 2 fourbarren, lichteffect, scannertjes en rookdoosje zet ik alles op krachtstroom.
Ook met kleinere drive-in shows zet ik het liever op krachtstroom, zit je altijd safe ... (als de krachtstroomaansluiting helemaal goed is  :Wink: )

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Is onzin dat je altijd safe zit! Zeker met de set wat jij omschrijft.
Kortsluiting is kortsluiting! Verder zal het allemaal best meevallen denk ik hoor.
Dat je zodra er echt wat meer licht bij komt kijken je op kracht wilt kan ik begrijpen maar je kan ook gewoon 2 beschikbare 220 groepjes pakken...

Kleine disco hier draait met EV rx 118 en een 212 top erop met P1201 en P1202 amps en 2 fourbarren met slofjes op een 16A groepje.

Krachtstroom verdeler is leuk maar voor een driveinshow redelijk overkill.

----------


## Stoney3K

> Is onzin dat je altijd safe zit! Zeker met de set wat jij omschrijft.
> Kortsluiting is kortsluiting! Verder zal het allemaal best meevallen denk ik hoor.
> Dat je zodra er echt wat meer licht bij komt kijken je op kracht wilt kan ik begrijpen maar je kan ook gewoon 2 beschikbare 220 groepjes pakken...
> 
> Kleine disco hier draait met EV rx 118 en een 212 top erop met P1201 en P1202 amps en 2 fourbarren met slofjes op een 16A groepje.
> 
> Krachtstroom verdeler is leuk maar voor een driveinshow redelijk overkill.



Aan de andere kant baal je natuurlijk wel als je alles krap-aan op een 16A groepje propt en er midden in de show een automaat uit knalt.

Een simpel (passief) 16A krachtverdeelblok kost je maar een paar tientjes, en dan kun je altijd vragen naar een 16A krachtstroomgroep. De meeste horeca-lokaties hebben die wel.

Geen krachtstroom? Een verloopje van enkele Schuko naar 3x16A CEE is altijd handig om bij je te hebben en tovert dat verdeelblokje weer om in een doodgewone stekkerdoos.

----------


## --djdave--

Heb anders al heel veel keren meegemaakt dat er geen beschikbare groepjes in de buurt zaten, of dat ze niet wisten hoe het er zat met het stroom.
Op hoop van zegen toen de dichtsbijzijnde wandcontactdoosje gepakt maar mooi dat alles er uit floepte!
Toevallig een krachtstroomverdeler bij ons, en toen uit de grootkeuken een krachtgroepje gepakt.
Voortaan wil ik er dus standaard eentje bij me hebben voor het geval dat ...

Ook heb ik wel eens andere klusjes, bijvoorbeeld musicals en daar heb ik dan 2x 32 ampere tot mijn beschikking waar ik er dan 1 van gebruik.
Zoiezo altijd makkelijk om te hebben, subjes komen later wel als ik goed vervoer heb.

----------

